# Can a software testing person get PR?



## viji (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi All~

My husband is having 6.9 years of experience in software testing. 
6.2 year in India and last 7 months till date[working in australia in subclass 457 visa].

We are planning to apply for PR.

We are more confussed on the Skill Assesment list. In schedule 4 we could see the software tester but in schedule 3 we could not see the 'software tester'.

And for last 7 months he is working in webservices and security testing.

Does he eligible for 60 points in skill assesment?

Or how can we manage so that we get the minimum 120 points?

Kindly advise!!


----------



## Kiran Kumar (Sep 20, 2010)

HI Viji

Software Tester occupation is listed on SMP of Victoria and hence you can apply for subclass 176 for PR but the the only constraint would be that you will have to be commited to being in the victoria state for the first 2 years.


----------



## viji (Dec 29, 2010)

Kiran Kumar said:


> HI Viji
> 
> Software Tester occupation is listed on SMP of Victoria and hence you can apply for subclass 176 for PR but the the only constraint would be that you will have to be commited to being in the victoria state for the first 2 years.


Hi Kiran,

Thanks a lot 

Can you please share your e-mail id? 

Regards,
Viji


----------



## Kiran Kumar (Sep 20, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## viji (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks again 

Regards,
Viji


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

viji said:


> Hi All~
> 
> We are more confussed on the Skill Assesment list. In schedule 4 we could see the software tester but in schedule 3 we could not see the 'software tester'.
> 
> ...


He IS eligible for 60 points regardless of what schedule his occupation is listed on.



> Or how can we manage so that we get the minimum 120 points?
> Kindly advise!!


Getting 120 points depends on a lot of other factors like age, IELTS score, etc., refer to immi.gov.au for points calculator.

Note, 120 points are needed if you want to apply for PR 175 (independent) visa and there are no restrictions as such for the visa holder. He/she can move to any part of Australia.

If you not getting 120 points, the next option is going for PR 176 (state sponsored) visa, wherein you need only 100 points to qualify (including 10 allotted for getting the state/territory sponsorship). This visa comes with a restriction that you need to stay in the sponsoring state/territory for the first two years and your occupation needs to be on the eligible sponsorship list of the respective state/territory. 

armandra!


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Kiran Kumar said:


> @yahoo.co.in


Please do not post email ids in the forum, its against the rules. The rules are in place to stop people spamming you or causing trouble there off. Instead you can use the PM (private message) option for the same.

Anyway, a mod will delete it soon.

armandra!


----------



## viji (Dec 29, 2010)

armandra said:


> Please do not post email ids in the forum, its against the rules. The rules are in place to stop people spamming you or causing trouble there off. Instead you can use the PM (private message) option for the same.
> 
> Anyway, a mod will delete it soon.
> 
> armandra!



Thanks armandra FYI.

Sorry for violating the rule.

Regards,
Viji


----------



## viji (Dec 29, 2010)

viji said:


> Thanks armandra FYI.
> 
> Sorry for violating the rule.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I need one more clarification.

I am having 4 years of exp in oracle apps and fusion middleware. And my highest degree is Masters of engineering in Applied electronics.

Who is the best choice for applying PR? 

Can i or my husband {i already mentioned about his qualification} can apply?

Regards,
Viji


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

viji said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need one more clarification.
> 
> ...


Hi,

What is your husband's qualification? You haven't mentioned in earlier posts.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

viji said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need one more clarification.
> 
> ...


Since you have masters in engineering, I'm assuming your bachelors too was in the same field (either electrical or electronic engineering). Electrical and electronic fields are considered by ACS as minors in IT. Hence, you'd need 6 of experience in IT (since what you've studied is not related to what you work on), which you fall short of.

Not sure what your husband has studied, so can't advise on that. And yep, if his education is not related to IT e.g., Mechanical, Civil, Biotech engineering, etc, then he needs to go for RPL route (recognition of prior learning) wherein he needs to prove that albeit he didn't study IT, he learnt the same through his work experience. For RPL, the experience requirement is either 6 or 8 years again depending on what he has studied.

Refer to ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community
detail info on the guidelines.

armandra!


----------



## viji (Dec 29, 2010)

armandra said:


> Since you have masters in engineering, I'm assuming your bachelors too was in the same field (either electrical or electronic engineering). Electrical and electronic fields are considered by ACS as minors in IT. Hence, you'd need 6 of experience in IT (since what you've studied is not related to what you work on), which you fall short of.
> 
> Not sure what your husband has studied, so can't advise on that. And yep, if his education is not related to IT e.g., Mechanical, Civil, Biotech engineering, etc, then he needs to go for RPL route (recognition of prior learning) wherein he needs to prove that albeit he didn't study IT, he learnt the same through his work experience. For RPL, the experience requirement is either 6 or 8 years again depending on what he has studied.
> 
> ...



thanks.

B.E computer science is My husband qualification.

From all your inputs and also since my husband is having the bachelor's degree in computer science, i assume that it is better if my husband apply for PR and not me.

Correct me if am wrong.

Regards,
Viji


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

viji said:


> thanks.
> 
> B.E computer science is My husband qualification.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess so too. But again it depends on other factors such as age, IELTS score, etc., so that's something you need to decide.

Refer to Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175) for the points calculator.

Nevertheless, as far as ACS skills assessment is concerned, your husband's case seems to be favourable than yours in my opinion.

armandra!


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

viji said:


> thanks.
> 
> B.E computer science is My husband qualification.
> 
> ...


Since your husband is BE in computer science and has more than 6 years of experience, so it is best that he applies for PR. Further, here are the steps I advise:

- Fill forms for IELTS. It is better to write IELTS from India (you score better in speaking. In Oz the accent is a problem)
- Apply to ACS for skill recognition (see skill list of DIAC to identify code)
- After ACS results, apply for state sponsorship. To go without sponsorship means endless wait. the commitment of 2 years isn't much of a problem.
- After state sponsorship apply for 176 Visa. 
- Also get your skill recognised as an engineer from Engineers Australia and clear IELTS with band score of 4 atleast. This will earn 5 more points. 

You should do all these as fast as possible since DIAC may introduce new point system in probably six months time.

Best wishes


----------



## viji (Dec 29, 2010)

balajiradhika said:


> Since your husband is BE in computer science and has more than 6 years of experience, so it is best that he applies for PR. Further, here are the steps I advise:
> 
> - Fill forms for IELTS. It is better to write IELTS from India (you score better in speaking. In Oz the accent is a problem)
> - Apply to ACS for skill recognition (see skill list of DIAC to identify code)
> ...



Thanks all for ur inputs.
I will get back to u if i need any further information.

Regards,
Viji


----------

